# Confused soon to be ex-Hymer owner,I hope



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

A potential buyer phoned me today and asked about the length of my Hymer b544,when I told him 6m he said "thats too big for his drive",he was after th 5m model. Does one exist? and when I have looked at other Hymer details they seem to be giving different lengths.
Just to satisfy my curiosity how many lengths did the Hymer have?
BTW its still for sale,see ad here.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/advert-view-details-1667.html


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

The only '5 metre' metre Hymer I can think of is the original Exsis but even that is 5.45 metres long. Think your enquirer had his measurements wrong.


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

When talking about a hymer (especially the b544) it's worth saying what year. The Hymer b544 from early 80s to mid 90s was 5.7mtrs long. He's probably looking for something with a 5 in the length beacause after 6mtrs many ferries and storage etc start to charge more.

Just put the model and year in your details so you don't have to keep typing it - although as you're soon to be an ex-hymer owner it doesn't really matter.

EDIT: looking at the picture it will be 5630mm if we're being pedantic. Just looked in manual for our (now sold) one. Probably doesn't include the bike rack but when it's folded away don't suppose it gets past the bumber in side profile.


----------

